# Game 66: Spurs @ Rockets



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Game thread designed by *cornholio*.


*Houston Rockets (29-36) vs. San Antonio Spurs (51-14)*​*Saturday, March 18, 8:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ vs.​
*ROCKETS*








Yao 

*SPURS*




































Parker / Ginobili / Bowen / Duncan / Mohammed​



The Pimped Out Solid Plan (hmmmmm... im still not sure about that) to beat the rockets:
we are going to lose. the rockets will destroy us. deal with it.

and thats what happens when im left in charge on the weekend you play the rockets.




*Go NeTs*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vBookie Rules of BBB.net

*Like vBookie? Remind others to play. Like BBB.net Board? Invite a friend.*


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

a bookie game thread :eek8: lol
Spurs=points :wink:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

rockets up 4-2. the spurs should just give up already 


*Go NeTs*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

6-2. and 2 of those werent even by yao.




*Go NeTs*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

well as bad as the spurs are on the back end of a back to back, the rockets are worse normally.



*Go NeTs*


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

92-77, Spurs. Didn't everyone know how this one was going to go?

Interesting how the Spurs can turn on the offense when necessary--108 against a wild offense like Phoenix--but settles down to defense against an offensively challenged team like Houston with McGrady out. That's one of their greatest strengths, IMO: The ability to change their game depending on the opponent. The Suns will always run, the Jazz will always slow things down and gut it out, etc., but the Spurs can play half a dozen different games depending on who they're up against.

Laurie


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the spurs got out rebounded 49-41, shot/made less free throws, only had 2 fast break point to houstons 12, gave up 16 points on turnover as opposed to only getting 8, and still handed our ***es to us on a platter.





*Go NeTs*


----------



## marketgod (Mar 14, 2006)

thats basically because....every player on the Spurs bench is better then all our players not named Yao or Tmac...

man Im having a hard time thinking...any of the Rox role players would be starters even on a NBDL team...

WNBA... starters.... for sure though!!!


----------

